#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Conferência Regional Cisco Networking Academy (Rio de Janeiro)

## Geeek

Caso não consiga visualizar o e-mail abaixo,  clique aqui. 
http://www.verto.com.br/pt-br/dm/201..._modelo_08.png

----------


## ricardowireless

opaa vlwww pela informação!!!

----------


## decorod

Ai sim, bela oportunidade para o pessoal do Rio.

[]'s

----------

